# Yongnuo Wireless Flash Triggers?



## Nevermore1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience with the YN-622C-TX and YN-622C RX's?  I have been looking at them on Amazon but am not sure if I should get them or if there's a better option in a similar price range (1 controller and 2 receivers for $125).  I will be using it with my 70D and 2 YN-568 EX II's.  Thanks.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 1, 2017)

I use the Nikon versions of them.  I love them.  Recommend them at that price point.

Though when the batteries start getting a little low (I use the higher power Energizer rechargeables) they start not working consistently, just pop in new ones and you're all set.   I use 4 of them.


----------



## goooner (Jan 2, 2017)

I had the canon version, and they worked fine. I've not bought the Nikon versions yet, getting along ok with my pop up flash as commander.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 2, 2017)

i have half a dozen yn568EX flashes and 622n triggers for nikon. 
always worked great for me.


----------

